# 4210 - 4410 Fender Handle Mirror Kit



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have added an arm rest kit, dual front facing work light kit, dual rear facing work light kit, and engine block heater kit to my 4410 and have posted the part numbers and diagrams to aid ordering and installation. Search this section for those posts if you care to review them. 

Now that I am driving my tractor between farms on public roads; I have a need for a rear view mirror and John Deere makes a kit for this. The part # is LVB25067. This part is evidently an obsolete part, meaning that it is no longer produced and limited to stock on hand at the dealers. Below is a diagram of the kit, item # 1. I will be contacting my buddy Ricky at the parts counter to see if he can find me a kit. I will follow up with how things progress.


----------

